# O gauge garden trains...



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Definitely off topic for this forum but I figured I'd ask folks here their opinions and any links etc. that you can provide me since, so far,...you all have not steered me wrong yet.

I think I'm personally going to stay with 1:20 and 1:29 scale trains but can folks here give me some good links to O scale garden train modeling websites? 

My Uncle has a narrow backyard and a limited budget so he's been afraid to get in to 'G' scale and the cost of track, etc. etc.. 
He already owns a bunch of O gauge and American Flyer stuff from way back and I would like to help him set up some small layout that he might be able to build and enjoy in his garden with some of the stuff he has on hand and with his tight radiuses, [and tight budget], etc.. 
I see no reason why people can't enjoy garden railroading in slightly smaller scales. I think I've read that O gauge is very popular in Europe with people's smaller yards so I speculate others are well on their way to doing the same here in the US, I just haven't found those websites so far myself.I appreciate anyone's input and links.

Scott


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Scott 

There is an O Gauge Model Railroading magazine available at local hobby shops and Atlas has a forum on their site that deals with both 2 and 3 rail O gauge. Atlas claims their ties are UV stable for outdoor use. Maybe you can find more information through these sources. I know that Piko makes o gauge track however I believe it is only two rail. In Santa Clara California there is the The Train Shop that deals with all gauges and typically sell at a discount from MRP. Unfortunately they do not believe in computers and websites. 

Mike


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

gargraves makes stainless steel 3 rail track with wood ties for outside


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, I only just started researching this idea and didn't find too much on line yesterday. I did read one modeler's experience with gargraves track. It sounded like they were in a very harsh Arizona climate which I can imagine would be hard on anything left outside let alone model trains so I figured it wouldn't be indicative of other's experiences. 
I haven't looked at any of the O gauge magazines in years and the last time I did it was all indoor layouts I will have to pick one up next time I'm in the store and look for the Atlas website. 

Thanks for the insights. 

Scott


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

You mention wanting to go O gauge (didn't mention O scale) 

So why not go 1:12 or 1:13.7 on O gauge track outdoors 

Large number of us doing it outside 

http://www.7-8ths.info/index.php?action=forum 

Dave V


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

You got me Dave. I try so hard to avoid saying the word "gauge" as it confuses things. Old habit, sometimes I forget. 

I was kind of researching how and if folks were adapting/using their O scale stuff outside as a possible solution for my Uncle's space and budget which are both a bit tight. I know he has a lot of American Flyer but I think he has some old Lionel O type stuff he could use. I read that you have to be careful of moisture and grit since most of those engines and equipment were never meant for the outdoors. 
I discussed it with him this weekend and I think, sadly, he feels his days of crawling around fiddling with garden trains are behind him and he isn't looking for any new hobbies. If I lived closer to him I could take on the construction and seasonal tear down and storage for him so all he would have to do is run the trains but I'm 7 hours away so.... 

Personally, I find the 7/8"=1' stuff fascinating myself. Thanks for the link. I had not seen that forum before. 

Scott


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

GarGraves track is constructed from sheet metal folded like a "T" rail with an inverted "V: below the foot of the rail. The inverted "V" is mounted into a notch milled into the wooden ties. It's a real good system indoors and mounted on a good subroadbed. Outside the ties would have to be protected by a water seal, AND the rails will crush easily plus the ties could also break if stepped on or struck by something heavy. 

Sorry to add such disappionting news, but outdoors GarGraves is just marginally better than the infamous Bachmann #1 gauge track. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

You might find this link helpful: 

http://personalweb.donet.com/~paulrace/trains/primer/o_gauge_outside/o_gauge_outside.htm


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

atlas makes uv stable track


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard Atlas track was UV resistant but didn't know how it compared to Gargraves. 
I priced O scale engines and rolling stock this past weekend on line and at a store that specializes in that scale and was kind of surprised to find it is the same or even more expensive than some stuff in G/Large scale. 
I guess if you have a bunch of old O scale stuff laying around and are willing to use toy track outside and throw it away when it rusts out then O scale may be less expensive. Otherwise, to do things right O scale outdoors looks just as expensive or maybe even more so than large scale to do outside. Plus the toy stuff isn't made to take the outdoors sun and grit, etc. G scale engines have sealed gearboxes and other things that the O scale toy stuff does not seem to have. Grit could easily foul the open gear drives some of the toy trains I have seen have. Maybe i haven't seen the stuff that could handle it in my research so far. From a scale point of view O would solve many issues with smaller backyards as to the size of curve radius, etc.. Plus, O is still a nice viewing size outdoors in my opinion and I like the 'heft' of the models. Maybe it will grow in popularity down the road. Unless someone comes out with super cheap outdoor track or something that would make ti more attractive to garden modelers then I would think Large scale has it beat.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Atlas would be the way to go. You will just have to clean track more.

Yes, it is shocking. G gauge stuff is about the same price as O gauge stuff despite the enormous size difference. All the retro Lionel guys who grew up in the 50s and reliving their youth (me included).

Do the layout under trees or run the trains on a cloudy day. UV won't be that much of a bother anyway. you can spray some UV matte from Krylon if that concerned. Affects G trains too, btw.

People in the UK and some here have run O gauge stuff outside for years, and at ground level too. With high profile rails like Atlas, which is around code 215 or 250, your wheelbase will be pretty high (depending on how you lay ballast) and you should not experience too many problems. You just have to do track maintenance, which everyone does 


Here are some photos

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/3181048701/m/6572936007


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

atlas is 148 rail 

peco is 200 rail and is mostly what is run outside for 2 rail o gauge or sm32


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wrong: Atlas is ONLY 148 for 2 rail. He's doing 3 rail so the Atlas rails are well over 215


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

that could be I do mostly 2 rail


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow!! nice stuff. O scale definitely can look great outdoors. Thanks for the links. 
The modeler at the bottom used roofing shingles which I think is certainly an easy, innovative technique. i was thinking of milling the road bed with my band saw and router and spraying it with the Krylon spray stone stuff prior to mounting the track to the road bed to do a similar thing for just laying track/road bed in a mulched garden setting.

http://web.mac.com/railsforfun/wrr/Home.html 

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/57660482/m/6422940107 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Roadbed.htm


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know about innovative. Roofing tile as roadbed has been used by model railroaders for as long as I can recall, which is a great number of years  

Richard Smith on this forum (who does G), has the nicest raised table layout I've ever seen, made of redwood. If you can find some of his work on this forum, I suggest you also consider that too. It is outside, of course, and is fully scenicked. 

Either way, I think you're off and running and as my friend always says, "the world is your oyster" 

Dave V 

Oh, btw, if I were you, I'd try and hook up with other O gaugers who run outside trains; their experiences will be invaluable to you and they'll have lots of tips (like using a drywall pole with wiper on end to clean track etc)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

SVRR makes dual gauge ties, so you could run both sizes on the same track, if your O is two rail.


----------

